# mesh for carpenter bees



## njitgrad (Jun 14, 2012)

I am looking for an appropriate mesh-like material to stuff in the gaps between my vinyl siding and rake boards. The carpenter bees fly into this gap and bore holes on the back side of the the rake boards. I already had the areas treated with Drione to eliminate the bees two weeks ago and now I want to prevent any future recurrence.

Basically the mesh material needs to be quite flexible, made with galvanized steel or aluminum, and be able to be somehow secured (stapled, nailed, stuffed & tucked, etc) under the rake boards so they won't fall out over time. 


The YouTube video link below has the solution I am looking for. It is not my house, but this is the EXACT same solution that I am looking for. I just don't know where to get the material. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5P16Z_mSjDc


----------



## njitgrad (Jun 14, 2012)

Just found the answer to what was used in the video. 

Cobra Ridge Vent material:

http://www.gaf.com/roofing/resident...ts/cobra-exhaust-vent/cobra-exhaust-vent.aspx


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

A real building supply or good old fashioned hardware store should be able to order whatever mesh material you want.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

search for “stuff it copper mesh”.


----------

